
Java Without the Boilerplate – Project Lombok - fogus
http://canoo.com/blog/2010/07/26/java-without-the-boilerplate-project-lombok/
======
Confusion
Lombok is awesome. However, it's probably impossible to introduce into an
environment that's even remotely enterprisey. The main problem with Lombok is
that its future is very uncertain: Lombok works by replacing parts of the Java
AST with their own modified classes. They gain access to the AST by (ab)using
the ability to hook up your own annotation preprocessor. However, the (API of
the) AST is unstable and no guarantees about it are given whatsoever. That
means Lombok may break with every minor release of the java compiler, which
means it will be hard to justify introducing it. I certainly didn't dare
introducing it with any of my clients, back when I was still writing Java. If
someone else has to deal with the code later on, and perhaps a decade from
now: forget about it, until this kind of AST access is standardized and
supported by Oracle.

------
karthikm
Ctrl + Shift + /(on numpad) works enough for me to hide boilerplate code on
Eclipse. We also lose ability to add annotations (say for validation on Struts
action classes) to the getters/setters.

